# Driver ratings in the new driver's app



## FhvnEd (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello. Ever since the new driver's app (I got mine a few months ago), there have been several settings/reports that, either I don't know how to find, or they have eliminated completely. In the old app, my ratings would pretty much change in real time (give or take an hour), and my total 5* ratings would also increase. With the new app, it says all it's showing is the last 500 trips, yet I've done about 400 trips since the new app and my numbers haven't changed but once. It holds on 470, 18, 5, 3, 4. Yesterday it was 471, 17, 5, 3, 4. I've driven over 3200 trips in the last 2 years and I've watched my driver rating hover between 4.88 and 4.93. It is now locked on 4.89 and doesn't change. There used to be a weekly report that broke down the trips and ratings. That, too is gone. From what these numbers are telling me, for the last three months, none of the 400 or so trips I've done have been rated because if they reflect the last 500 trips, the numbers should change daily. How often does Uber update this database? I suppose they don't do it in actual real-time because we could then see how the last rider rated us, but so what? There's nothing we could do with that info.

Am I missing something here? Is there some setting I'm not seeing? I've read comments that indicate you can change the amenities you offer (mobile charging, entertainment, etc.) but have no idea where that setting is either. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The new app only shows how many of your last 500 ratings were 5 star, 4 star etc, whereas the old one showed you how many 5 star ratings you had total. With the new app, if your latest rating is the same as the oldest one that drops off at the other end, you won't see any change.


----------



## FhvnEd (Aug 14, 2017)

OK, so if it shows 471 - 5* trips and I do 20 more trips and get 18 more 5*'s, you're telling me that the numbers won't change because the 18 new 5*s are pushing the lower 18 5*'s off the table? If that's true, the driver rating will never go up or down because the numbers aren't incremental, they are just replacing existing. Sorry, but that makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

FhvnEd said:


> OK, so if it shows 471 - 5* trips and I do 20 more trips and get 18 more 5*'s, you're telling me that the numbers won't change because the 18 new 5*s are pushing the lower 18 5*'s off the table? If that's true, the driver rating will never go up or down because the numbers aren't incremental, they are just replacing existing. Sorry, but that makes no sense to me at all.


If you have over 500 rated rides , the rating is only based off last 500 rides, so yes an old bad rating needs to fall off and replaced with a 5 star and you still may not see a change depending on how it rounds up or down

After 500 rated trips each star is worth 0.002

How many total rides do you have?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FhvnEd said:


> If that's true, the driver rating will never go up or down because the numbers aren't incremental, they are just replacing existing. Sorry, but that makes no sense to me at all.


Makes perfect sense.

Eventually those 1-4 star ratings you have will also fall off.


----------



## FhvnEd (Aug 14, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> If you have over 500 rated rides , the rating is only based off last 500 rides, so yes an old bad rating needs to fall off and replaced with a 5 star and you still may not see a change depending on how it rounds up or down
> 
> After 500 rated trips each star is worth 0.002
> 
> How many total rides do you have?


3340 last I checked



Cableguynoe said:


> Makes perfect sense.
> 
> Eventually those 1-4 star ratings you have will also fall off.


So if it's showing that I have 470 5*s out of the last 500 trips, why doesn't that number change to 490 if the last 20 rides resulted in 20 additional 5 stars as well as dropping the 4 to 1 numbers as well?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FhvnEd said:


> So if it's showing that I have 470 5*s out of the last 500 trips, why doesn't that number change to 490 if the last 20 rides resulted in 20 additional 5 stars as well as dropping the 4 to 1 numbers as well?


Because if you got a 1 star recently, it takes 500 new ratings for that one to fall off.

Most of the time you're trading 5's for 5's.

Eventually the lower ratings will fall off.

Think of them as being in line.
Getting knocked off one by one in order.


----------



## FhvnEd (Aug 14, 2017)

Ok, thanks. But, frankly, I liked the old system better. It was more informative and with the weekly report (which they stopped posting last February) you saw exactly what your account was doing. You also saw comments when they were posted. Not sure I ever understood the rationale for the change. It wasn't broke but they fixed it anyway. Oh well...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

This should help you understand








FhvnEd said:


> Ok, thanks. But, frankly, I liked the old system better. It was more informative and with the weekly report (which they stopped posting last February) you saw exactly what your account was doing. You also saw comments when they were posted. Not sure I ever understood the rationale for the change. It wasn't broke but they fixed it anyway. Oh well...


The new system is better cause you can have up to 2 one star or two star strips and it still shows up as 0% because the way it rounds down after 500 rated trips


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

That is pretty good. Skipped through that video to see how well it’s explained. 

About the nine minute mark explains perfectly what OP is questioning.


----------



## FhvnEd (Aug 14, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> This should help you understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. That actually did help.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

FhvnEd said:


> Thanks for that. That actually did help.


It's the exact same system, just clearer now. You actually have to do less maths to sort your average out, which is why they got rid of the old reporting system.


----------



## FhvnEd (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks for all the info. I appreciate everyone's input. I do miss the old weekly reports Uber used to send. It made it very easy to see what you did in the last week. Uber 'support' tells me the weekly report is still there. They just don't tell you where. But Uber support is a whole other issue I don't want to get into.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

FhvnEd said:


> Thanks for all the info. I appreciate everyone's input. I do miss the old weekly reports Uber used to send. It made it very easy to see what you did in the last week. Uber 'support' tells me the weekly report is still there. They just don't tell you where. But Uber support is a whole other issue I don't want to get into.


You're fine to have your opinion. I respect it but I want to offer an idea to you that, hopefully, will change your perspective a bit.

Those, old, weekly reports weren't helpful. You'd get one week where you were a 5.0 driver, the next, you'd be a 4.96 driver, then a 4.89 driver, back to a 5.0 the next week. The only thing this breeds is neurotic thinking and superstition because it is based on a minuscule sample size.

I ask you, what's better, getting a 5.0 on a week you did 23 trips or a 4.93 on a week where you did 79 trips? Do you care?

With the new system, you are presented the distribution the way Uber sees it. What is the actual probability that you will get a non- 5 in the next 500 trips? Lets use my numbers:

I have:

185 - 5 stars
10 - 4 stars
0 - 3 stars
2 - 2 stars
1 - 1 stars

With this, I can assess my risk of a low rating with a far better sample size, eliminating factors like bad moods, or off days, or cranky riders. The greater pool of randomization creates a normalizing affect upon the distribution. This is the general claim of "the law of large numbers". Essentially, the variance is reduced, exponentially, by the sample size.

So, using my above numbers, I can see that I have a 15/500 or 0.03 or a 3% chance, on any given ride, to get less than 5 stars. This is also why it seems like your rating might never move if you have a high rating. You have only that 3% chance, again, to ever get a 5 in a place where you got a 1 or a 4 or anything else. Just the same, that probability of getting a non-5 to replace a 5 is also 3%. It's a form of statistical stability born of "the law of large numbers".

If we do some projections, based upon the trend in my ratings, over my 1.5 years of doing Uber, and we wanted to get an Idea how long it would take, given my current trend in ratings, to get to a 4.6, we'd hit a point of virtual impossibility, statistically, well before 4.8.

My habits, generally, afford between 15 and 20 non- 5 stars in the last 500. At most, I've had 5 one stars, while 3 and 2 stars are complete outliers and never significant, I can count on 15 or so of those being 4 stars.

Even if I were to significantly reduce my standards, lets say I double my 1 stars to 6 at the moment and lets toss in a 3 star, another 2 and 3 4s. The distribution would look like this:

477 - 5 stars
13 - 4 stars
1 - 3 stars
3 - 2 stars
6 - 1 stars

My 4.94 rating would drop to a 4.90 rating. At that point I'd have a 4.6% chance of getting a non- 5 star rating, resulting from a 65% reduction in my service standards. I'd, essentially, have to go insane.

Now, think for a moment about how crazy I'd have to alter my habits to get into the 4.6 range. If I double my bad ratings, I'm still around 4.85. Tripling them, I'm still above 4.7

That is how powerful it is to be shown the distribution that Uber now gives us and it is how they assess driver competence. Is a 4.9 driver better than a 4.6? Oh hell yes! Almost by a factor of 4...


----------



## BeHaven Badger (Aug 4, 2017)

FhvnEd said:


> 3340 last I checked
> 
> So if it's showing that I have 470 5*s out of the last 500 trips, why doesn't that number change to 490 if the last 20 rides resulted in 20 additional 5 stars as well as dropping the 4 to 1 numbers as well?


Hey..ever since the app changed last year saometime I can no longer find wqhere my TOTAL 5 Stars. Is listed.. Is that screen still available somewhere? Anyone? Thanks!


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

I dont see it either.

But they do give out badges for every 1000 I think.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

BeHaven Badger said:


> Hey..ever since the app changed last year saometime I can no longer find wqhere my TOTAL 5 Stars. Is listed.. Is that screen still available somewhere? Anyone? Thanks!


From the main screen click on your picture. The next screen shows profile, click on that. Now your star rating is underneath your picture; click on it. The breakdown is there.


----------



## Hpil77 (Feb 7, 2019)

FhvnEd said:


> Thanks for all the info. I appreciate everyone's input. I do miss the old weekly reports Uber used to send. It made it very easy to see what you did in the last week. Uber 'support' tells me the weekly report is still there. They just don't tell you where. But Uber support is a whole other issue I don't want to get into.


The idiots any time I call Uber I'm in Bangladesh


----------

